# Full recovery through understanding of the condition



## Recovery1987 (Jun 29, 2016)

I just wanted to make a positive post and to give all current sufferers some light at the end of the tunnel.

I would be happy to go on record and state that I have made a full recovery from DP/DR, through gaining a full understanding of what it is then the key thing in which this condition thrives on (FEAR) can be diminished.

I am 28 years old, first experienced at the age of 18 and have probably been completely free for the past 5 years, I'd be confident to state that I know the very ins and outs of this condition, and I felt it was only right to pass on all my learnings to help others overcome what is absolutely a terrifying feeling at first.

The key is to understand that your sensations are simply a SYMPTOM of your anxiety, therefore to overcome these sensations you must address the UNDERLYING factor causing the sensations, go within yourself to identify this. There will be cases where the DP/DR is being caused by the actual fear of the sensations, and therefore the viscious circle is created.

A few key points to combat these sensations, remember you are not mentally ill, you are not schizophrenic, you are not out of your mind, you are simply very anxious.

1) Get busy - distraction from obsessive thoughts
2) Eat well - eliminate refined sugar from your nutrition
3) Do the research - yes do the research but once you feel you have created a good understanding, create an affirmation and promise yourself NOT TO GOOGLE this anymore, by doing so you are simply adding more fuel to the fire.
4) exercise within your means - physical exercise is a stress to your body, and when you are already in a stressed state, adding more is not good, I would advise some light aerobic work as the best combative exercise to stress (power walk, run, swim)
5) meditation & mindfulness - trust that your mind has the answers to your issues, practice diaphragmatic breathing
6) alkalise your body through drinking plenty of water and choose nourishing alkalising foods, health thrives in alkalinity, disease thrives in acidity
7) have unshakeable belief that you have the strength to overcome this, and achieve anything you have ever desired

I just wanted to make a few points to reach out to you guys, I'm more than happy to offer what I would describe as expertise regarding this, you can believe me when I say I have been to hell and back with this condition, so I'd consider myself to be the best source of advice,

Feel free to contact me, maybe we can even do a Skype consultation if necessary,

Happy Health,

Kris


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you for sharing  Hopefully I'll be writing a similar post one day *sigh*


----------



## Mandaaa101 (Jun 18, 2016)

But what if you already know what it is and it still scares the fk out of you. Or you feel as if you have been in this state for almost 2 years and it's irreversible. Or you have done some sort of permanent damage and you are now in a new perception/reality. Lol wow I'm fked


----------

